# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Mitfahrgelegenheit von Stuttgart nach Bischofsmais

## Old Anonym

Hallo zusammen! Suche jemanden, der von Stuttgart nach Bischofsmais und zurück mitfährt(nicht mit dem Rad:-)) Abfahrt am 20.6. Zurück am 22.6. nachmittags. Mailt einfach an ivanivan a-t web dot de
Ciao!

----------

